# Ricketts Point Mon 12th March



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Any interest in catching up for a fish at Ricketts Point Monday afternoon?

With some kingfish popping up and no doubt some sambos and pinkies it should make for an enjoyable afternoons fishing one would think?   

Milt,


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Love to Milt, been too long since I fished Ricketts.

Need to do some *major* SWMBO appeasement to even have a chance though.

I'll give it a shot, if I vanish from the forums forever after this weekend you know the result.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Ahhh I know the feeling Tim 

Best of luck with it, hopefully your leave pass and the weather gods are in our favour too???

Milt,


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

The weather gods look angry, but seabreeze has been wrong before.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

seabreeze is nearly always wrong  
I'm looking at a Point Henry or point wilson/kirks/little river paddle.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

If the weather gods are predicting a 20 knot northerly I may just just join you PJ if you feel like company. If its a SW them maybe Ricketts.

If its an Easterly well I'm not fishing full stop as they say "fish bite best when winds for the west" "fish bite least when winds from the east" 8)

Milt,


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

would have liked to get out again this weekend but social engagements are full on over these next 3 days... goodluck if ya's get out 8)


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

20-25 knots of South and South westerly may be a bit sloppy /choppy for me Tim I have done Ricketts in those conditions and its not all that pretty casting plastics around. Maybe next Sunday weather permitting :? Its howling like crazy at the moment at my end with 26 knots of southerly wind at the Inner North I can just imaging how blowy it is down that way.

Milt,


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

Well I'm up for a fish tomorrow, wherever. Name the place, I'll be there.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

hey lads, we need a plan b. When its a southerly or south westerly like we just had t suffer we need some plan b, safe outta the way place close to home yak spot. Im going to go have a look at the paterson river monday to have a look at a windy day alternative. Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

Steve and I are taking plan b at sunnyside. COuld be disaster, but that place in generally friendly than most. And if not ti'll be character building.

We're headin tot 6:30am approx, will spend 30 mins chasing a suqid for bait and will other wise do some false advertising with SPs.

Anyone up for sunnyside mon morning? There' bee 2 other fool out there


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Morning is no good for me, I hope you guys get amongst aome good fish :wink:

Next Sunday should see me free to take a morning or afternoon trip if work doesn't interfere. I'll try to arrange another trip later in the week and see what pans out lads.

Milt,


----------



## Grogfather (Jan 8, 2007)

5th, Checked out the forecast and said no way with 20knot winds. I checked the Frankston web cam and wind speeds (5-10 knots at the moment) and it looks great at 7.30am this morning (Monday). If you got out there, well picked. Hope you to read your trip report.
Gaz


----------

